# IVF General chat



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Just for you Nikki 

pam xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwww Pam thank you  

Hi ladies, I mentioned this to the lovely gate keepers of this board as I felt like I needed (and others might need) a place for general chat regarding IVF and general stuff, I don't feel I can quite yet post on the CARE thread and there is no way I'd be able to post in other tx centre posts, so rather than starting tons of new threads thought this might be nice?  I may be wrong, but I guess time will tell.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

No one want to chat?


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Nikki lets get this chat started  

firstly i tell you a bit about myself 

i'm 30 & dh is 32, we have 2 little doggies called Belle she is a 7 year old collie cross & Lady, she is a 4 year old ckcs. 

we had 7 cycles of clomid & 2 cycles of ivf, although we are no longer persuing tx i am more than happy to answer any questions (well try to) regarding my cycles 

pam xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Pam 

Me and dh are 34, 6 furbabies in the form of 5 cats and 1 horse. Been ttc for years, miscarriage over 2 years ago, PCO not PCOS, ttc naturally for ages as no gps would refer me, 1 doctor did give me Dianette to help regulate my cycles though, 2 cycles of 50mgs clomid and all bfn's, 100mg of clomid cycle gave another bfn's and currently on my second 100mgs of clomid now, 2 more clomid cycles left!  GP finally referring us for IVF with apparently the waiting list being a year!  Starting to really worry about IVF and feeling very alone again!  Hoping this board can help calm my nerves a bit.


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Nikki

a little about us........I'm 38 & dp is 39, been together over 18 yrs,ttc nearly 4 yrs.  Had clomid, hycosy (after the clomid) and 2 laps, and have severe extensive endo. Managed a natural preg in Oct 04, but sadly no fetal pole, sac just kept growing until 13 weeks.

Got 1 fluff baby......our budgie Sparkie, he is like a baby, very mischievous, shouts & bites when he doesnt get his own way and boy does he like to have his own way......spoilt rotten.

Been through 3 IVF's, 1st chemical preg, 2nd & 3rd BFN.  Feel like a professional at it now.

Anything you want to know about the IVF hun, I'll be happy to try and help.  

A
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Anabelle thanks for your reply hunnie - I feel like the new girl, always do when you enter a new board!  I think at the mo I am just quite scared, sounds silly I know but never thought it would come to this - though nowadays I am just feeling like nothing will help and have to face being childless!


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hiya 

It's not silly hun, I can understand you being scared. I was more excited for my my 1st IVF.

But if you're like me you feel like you've just got to try this road, cos you'll always have the 'what if's' if you don't. 

Although I knew from very early on ttc that I had a problem (you know how you know your own body but the doctors wont listen), it was still a bit of a shock when I was told I would need IVF, but that might have something to do with the insensitive way in which I was told.

Anyway hun, if there's any way we can try & stop those fears surfacing, you just ask away.....no matter what.

A
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Im Emma me 32 d/f 35 been ttc 12 years 8years with previous partner 2x ectopic pg and a m/c last ectopic in 2000 been with d/f now since 2002 been ttc for over 3yrs one tube due to previous ect and endo too  have x3 cycles of clomid all bfn have 1st cons appt @ woking in 5 weeks  should start straight away as private  , have 3 fur babies who i love soooo much all cats porsche, Jasmine and Henry, they mean so much to me  hopefully we will all get our bfps this year ..must admit scared of the needles even dreaming about them   but excited as feel this is my best chance of getting pg.

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Anabelle, yeah I definately have to try this road cause 'what ifs' aren't good and I am terrible for them.

Hi Emma, I am not too bad with needles, though I say that now!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi MrsNikki and everyone else..can I join in. Start my injections next week with the hope to do EC on the 8th May so could use a little company and hand holding, bit scared about it all xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey hunnie  don't blame you for feeling scared - I am too and I'm ages off starting.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Just losing track of everything im meant to be doing or not doing..too much info out there...xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

It isn't simple is it!  I'll be the same as you hunnie.  Think I've already read the IVF procedure on here a million times!

Hey guys Pam has asked me to start a list of people so post here or IM me your tx details and I can make sure I keep it update x


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Im 32 and DH 33 married for 6 years trying 4 years.  diagnosed endo 2005 went private for excision surgery everything "normal" butno joy.  referred for IVF just going through tests although told waiting list is 12 months to start.  had the wonderful dildocamera and told i have fibroid on uterus, going to back to hospital on 2nd may.

We have one furbaby who is a godsend for us, hes a choc lab called charlie and he really thinks he isa baby!  He was one last week.

hope to chat to you all more

Icky xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Hope u dont mind if i join u all

Nikki  hun
can u add me ivf oct so a while before i start yet!!

look forward to getting to know u all

Emilyxx


----------



## maisiek (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi everyone,  just to say i've just started ivf and am really scared of it too!! Still can't believe it has come to this.  Have had iui but didn't work, so this is the only option.  Quite a shock to be doing this, am really nervous about EC also worried about the long term effects of the drugs (consultant said will induce an earlier menopause: great!!) , also worried about turning into a nutcase whilst taking the drugs.  Am on quite a high dose so turning mad could be quite likely!!

I also love animals and have two gorgeous moggies!! Both are spoilt rotten, and really are like surrogate children!!  But at least I'm not pushing them round in a pram yet!  Not gone quite that mad!!

Good luck to everyone,

love maisie x


----------



## snow white (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi everyone I thought I would just say hello.

We have got our post screening appointment on the 16/may it's been a long waiting list of 16 months.

I am 35 my dh is 46 we've been together for 9 years and ttc for 8yrs,both my fallopian tubes are blocked .I am really excited about getting started on the ivf but I'm sure the nerves will take over when I start the injections.

Good luck to everyone with their treatment
snow white.


----------



## Jada&#039;s Mummy (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Me 24, DP 26, lost a baby at 21w gestation in 2001, ttc 3yrs now. 

Just started our first ivf tx, currently on 2ww - test date 03.05.06. Didn't get a brilliant response to stimms, although hosp thought it was good. I had 7 eggs collected, 4 fertilised, 2 good enough to put back, ET 19.04.06. But, I'm not too optimistic about ths working 1st time as they were a Grade 2, 5 cell embie and a Grade 3, 4 cell embie.

Going back to the comment Maisie's consultant made, I've never heard that before!! I'll have to ask my consultant on our follow-up appt, because if that's the case, I'm really worried as I'm only 24, the one positive of having tx so young is having time on your side!!

Take care all,

Sharon xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I will get started on the list soon ladies and post it up as soon as its done - spread the word, though I know it'll be a big list!


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Can I join in too??

We are trying for number 2  -see below for the history of our attempts so far!
Have decided it is time to move on to IVF so really new to this thread. Getting referred for self-funded at GRI as not eligible for NHS. Not really sure of the wait times etc but can't really be any worse than the IUI rollercoaster of waiting.
Looking forward to getting to know you all. Good luck to everyone 
Linzi
x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys, just popping in to say hi before I start getting ready for a wedding evening reception.  Its dh's work colleague and it should be fun (not) cause a lot of peoople hate him at work and they are a right bunch of gossiping so and so's so I'll be the topic of conversation tonight!  wish me luck!


----------



## maisiek (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi to everyone and just a quick note to Sharon-Louise, sorry if my comments re earlier menopause worried you.  Just to explain further; my consultant said that it will bring on the menopause earlier by 2 years.  So sorry if I made it seem worse.  Two years isn't that bad I suppose, but guess when you are still trying to conceive then having the menopause start a bit earlier really won't help things, that's why I was worried.  Also it does worry me taking so many drugs, I do wonder what other any other long term effects might be.

Hope I haven't made anyone else panic.

Love maisie x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

How was everyones weekend?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Just a quick one as bed is calling me!!

Nikki how was the wedding reception last night
thinking of u

Maisie, u havent worried me at all
My spec (ivf and endo) has done a letter for my employers
I have had similar drugs u use to down reg for treatment for endo (currently doing that atm before my cycle of ivf)

He says that after the tx i plan to have and also have had for endo he wouldnt envisage me going into the meno until my 40's (this is earlier than anticipated as i have only one ovary)

I cant see any reason he would say that if it wasnt true so ladies try not to worry but if u r speak to ur specialists

I will do personals during the week

Yesterday dh took me for early dinner!!

was in bed at 830!! was zonked

and today i have been to a mini FF meet!

Tomorrow back to work oh well long weekend next weekend hey!!

Love to u all

Emilyxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

can I join in
DH and I have been trying for 3 years now, male factor unfortunately although he's just had a variocele op so we'll see if that helps!
All ok with me, have had one IUI which was negative and now starting to sniff in May and hopefully stimming from there!!!!
We might need to have ICSI due to DH SA but wont know till the day!
I have two fab dogs, charlie and Joe, and a 9 yr old step daughter!!
Love
yonny x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello everyone..hope you are all ok...

I have my injection training (start stiming immediately as have been down regging for 3 month) and first scan tomorrow so really scared. Is anyone else at this stage..would be good to hold hands...

MrsNikki..u ok hun?? xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys, sorry not been around, today  just topped it all off - horribe day at work - grrrrrrrrr - I wish sometimes I had a stone heart and tougher skin!


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi to all

wondered if i could join in to.  Hopefully should begin in june, trying for number 2 as have son aged 2yrs conceived by iui, though going private this time and been told better chance of ivf working this time so fingers crossed. 

Hope all are well


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey sweetie welcome.

Blimey the posts move fast on this IVF board - we will have to start chattign a bit more to keep our thread more current!

How is everyone today?


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello everyone...what the goss

I did my first stimming injection yesterday and its not so bad...lots to remember though...

xxx


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi to all

wondered if anyone could tell me what ec is like as havent done before and am bit worried about it apparantly at GRI they use sedation and wondered what it was and how aware you are of the procedure as it happens or if you are so out of it that you dont really care lol.
hope all are well
lindsay1


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Lindsay..sorry i havent been through it either and they do GA at the priory. From what i've read through i think you are pretty much out of it so try not to worry. Can you call the clinic and ask them just to reassure you??xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Looby hows it going?

Everyone else ok?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Sorry havent been on for a few days

Have been reading but been sooo busy with work plus dh is on early shift this week and been demanding my attention!!

I am having 2 weekly cycles atm, despite being on zoladex to stop my cycles supposedly, i am undergoing tests for this atm.

I am going to ring my endo/ivf spec tomorrow and see whats what as my next appt isnt til sept

Love to all
welcome Lindsay

Emilyxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Can i join in too?

I'm 24 and my man is 25....just! We have been together 5 years and do plan to get married when we know where we stand with the treatments and cost etc.  We have been trying for a baby for around 4 yrs.  Miscarrage a few years back and an ectopic last year. Unfortunately it ruptured and i lost my tube too  Was really ill  but this made me more determind to get my precious baby!

Had 9 months of Clomid which was   and didn't agree with me at all.....  checked ovulation and made sure we had   buts still nothing so had a HSG  in Jan to check tube and found out it was blocked.

Now waiting to start IVF privately at the Woking Nuffield in June!

Hoping it works first time and we get twins- buy one get one free!

Anyways thats my story!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi ladies
Hope everyone is keeping well. 

lindsay1 - you mentioned that they said that you had a better chance of ivf working this time. Did they say why? We are waiting to be seen by the consultant at GRI and are going to go ahead with a 4th attempt at IUI while we are waiting.  How are you finding the GRI for private treatment? We are also going private at GRI and have been told it will be Aug/Sept before we can get the 1st appointment with the consultant. How long was your wait?
Good luck to everyone
Linzi
x


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi linzi

the consultant said that it was because their success rates had gone up for ivf since 2002 and the iui success rate stayed the same, i asked why had the ivf gone up and he said it was because they are now using a different medium when mixing sperm with egg, so he said that i was self funding it would hopefully just take one try where as with iui could take longer and cost more money.  Hope this all makes sense.

lindsay


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey bendy   good to see you here hunnie


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone
Thanks lindsay1 for the info about GRI. What health authority are you with? We have a DD and we were entitled to IUI on the NHS. We didn't have IUI last time so maybe that is why. The same as you we are going self funded at the GRI so if the success rates are better for IVF that at least sounds positive.
Good luck to everyone
Linzi
x


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi linzi

We are with south lanarkshire and were told by consultant that as we have one son by iui that we have to self fund.  I phoned the consultants secretary instead of going through gp and she pulled my notes and said it would be 15wk wait for an appointment, however later that day she phoned us back and said that she just had a cancellation and could we come the next week!  So here we are and hope to start in end of may beg of june.  Anyway you never know maybe youre 4th iui will work like us so fingers crossed.

lindsay1


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys well not much to tell you really - feeling like pants today and ill and off work, but on the good new side my rubella came back positive   just wondering though could the pct turn us down for a free cycle for any reason?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Just saying a friendly  and hope it's ok for me to join?

We've got our 1st initial appt on 14th June at the Chaucer in Canterbury, with Mr Evans - who I understand is very good!  It'll be NHS funded.  Not sure when Tx wil start, as I have to get my BMI down, but guess we'll know more next month!  We've been very lucky, as we were only referred in mid March.

Nikki - you threw me, you've changed your ID!   Like your new name though, as you know, I'm a Feline Freak too! 

Looking forward to getting to know you all and supporting you through tx.

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey Tamsin nice to see you.  Yep had to change my name as told one too many people at work about the site - at least this way it'll make it harder for them to work out 100% if its me or not!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Wondering how everyone is doing today?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Well me personally, I'm doing fabulous - we had some fantastic news last night - DH got the job he went for, a dream one as far as we're concerned - he was made redundant in early March and so we were starting to get a bit worried!  They did make us sweat for it though - a wait of 12 days from Interview to call confirming he'd got it!  So the champers came out last night and am sure will be out again before the week is out!

Oddly I seem to have what appears to be ewcm, on only CD10, so not sure what is going on, but would be fab, if we hit the jackpot this month on the PG front, especially as AF is due on or around DH birthday....that day 6 years ago, I woke him with the news I was pregnant for the very first time, (sadly that ended in my 1st of 4 mm/c's), so would be great to get an action replay! Oh well I can dream!

How are you today FF?  Hope you're feeling better?  Best thing is to find out from your local PCT what their 'clinical criteria' is for free treatment and go from there....


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Tamsin thats great news about your dh - congrats.  Nice to hear some good news for a change.  What wil he be doing?

Maybe you are oving hun?  cd10 would be about right.

Im fine, convinced I am pg - test in 4-5 days.


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello ladies.  Would you mind if I join you?  I

I'm 36, DH 45 and we're TTC #1 for 4 years now with unexplained infertility. Three failed IUIs so we're going with a private IVF while waiting for our NHS funded one to come through.  I started sniffing Synarel on 15th April, starting injections in 10 days with egg collection scheduled for 25th May.  Seems like a lifetime away but I'm sure it'll fly in.

I think this is a great idea for a thread - I used the IUI friends one when I was going through them and found it a great help, and a great way to make new friends who were going through the same ups and downs.  I haven't told anyone in the real world about our treatment so this has been a lifeline for me!

Good luck to you all, and I look forward to getting to know you all over the coming weeks xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi catspj's - fab name hunnie  Whats your NHS waiting time hun? And when do you think your private IVF will happen?


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Feline
Hope you are well today?
We started our private IVF on 15th April with sniffing Synarel. We decided to do this because we were told that in February that we were 24th on the NHS waiting list and wouldn't be likely to be called until the end of the summer at the earliest.  My worry was that this would in reality mean the autumn when my clinic tends to run out of NHS funding and makes you wait until the new financial year starts the following April.  That happened to me last December - I phoned up to tell them that my 3rd IUI had failed and to get permission to start jabbing for the 4th and they told me that they had no NHS funding left and to wait until April '06 to do it.  We decided to bypass this and go straight for IVF, given my advancing years!
So we used the money we had been saving for our dream holiday to Australia for this but it will hopefully be worthwhile!
What stage are you at?
xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry i havent been around much..i've been a bit down. Had my day 9 scan yesterday and it looks like only one of my 5 follie is growing, its at 16mm whilst the others are only around 10mm. Im terrified that these wont catch up and i'll have to abandon the cycle. Not sure I can face any more setback..i just want to get through treatment for once. I was messed around so much when trying to do IUI i thought IVF would be different. Has anyone got any advice on this..can they catch up??

Sorry its a bit me me me but dont know who else to turn to...

Anyway love to you all xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwww sweetie sorry I cannot give you any advice on this but just want to give you a hug .  Telling ya, there must be something in the air cause a lot of people have been down recently!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi *FF* - He'll be a Parts Manager for a dual franchise dealership selling Jaguars and Land Rovers  It's dreamy, coz of the pay and perks etc!! Best of luck and hope you get that BFP  Not sure what to make of the ewcm, so have made sure we've started DTD just incase, it's a very early O!!

Hi *Catspyjamas* - as FF says, great name! Sorry to hear of the 3 failed IUI's, so really hope that the IVF works for you...sorry to hear you've had such problems with your NHS funded go 

*loobylu* - sorry to hear that the scan didn't go as well as expected...can't offer any advise I'm afriad, as have yet to do IVF - initial consultation next month. Hopefully someone else will be able to reassure you or perhaps you could post on the general board?

 to all you other ladies - hope you're ok?

Tamsin
x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Tamsin do you and hubby get company cars then?  Fab


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Tamsin - hope you are well, and congrats to your DH on his new job.  If I were you, I'd never be out of the dealership, and would make a general nuisance out of myself sniffing the interior of the new cars.  Nicest smell in the world     I know first-hand how demoralising redundancy is so its great that he's found a job that he'll love relatively quickly.

Looby - sorry you're having such a rotten time.  I know that I've read that the follies can make massive growth spurts towards the end so hopefully yours will catch up.  I'm a good few weeks behind you on my first IVF so can't offer practical help, sorry.  Maybe if you do a search on these boards it might throw some suggestions up.  Keep the faith, and keep us informed    xx

Feline - how are you feeling today, m'dear?

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Katie G (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry ladies I'm gatecrashing your chat.  Just wanted to let Looby know that on my IVF cycle last year I had a scan one day that showed 11 follicles less than 10mm and a couple up to 13mm.  2 days later I had 19 follicles ranging from 10mm to 18mm so they do grow alot in a couple of days.  I had my egg collection two days later and they got 15.  Hope that helps to allay your fears.

Good luck
Katie


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Katie welcome, you can join the chat sweetie - its for everyone.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks girls...im so worried about it im not sleeping, I have a scan tomorrow so i'll guess i'll find out soon. Kepp those fingers crossed for me..xxxx

Hows everyone else this sunny morning xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Loobylu I'll be thinking of you tomorrow hunnie.

Im ok, cd 27 of 30 and tested this morning to a BFN but will still test on cd 30 if no af though I think I know the answer to that!  Off to have my hair cut later today so looking forwrd to that  

Everyone else?


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

FF..Im sorry about ur BFN honey..big hugs...it is still early days though..(think i need to stick the pee stick police on u)!!! Enjoy being pampered at the hairdressers xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nah you know when you just know - wound myself up something chronic this month convinced I was pg but, well silly to do I know, ho hum, can have a good drink next week at mates Ann Summers party then!


----------



## Katie G (Sep 8, 2005)

Loobylu,

If you're anything like me you will worry about everything. I worried that I wouldn't have enough follicles, then I worried that they would all burst before we got chance to collect the eggs  , then I worried about how many eggs we would get, then how many would fertilise, then how many would survive, then whether the transfer went smoothly - if you could 'Worry for a living' I would make alot of money  

I guess what I'm trying to say is you're not on your own - we all feel nervous about each stage.  Sending you lots of    

Will be thinking about you tomorrow.

Katie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya all

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

FF howz u hun

loobylou hope all went ok yesterday  

tamsin good to hear from you  you have done well with the weight loss well done you!!

Not much happening here atm, we arent due to start til october, i am trying to get in with my spec to see if poss to start sooner as BMI is almost there and the endo tx isnt helping me one bit!

Even privately its gonna be end of june before i see him

My swabs came back clear  altho i did tell gp they would but saves having them repeated before we can start in oct!

Hope everyone is doing ok
Emilyxxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Ladies...what a gloomy day after all the sun..booooo!!!!

Had my scan on sat and now have one 17mm, one 12mm and two 10mm. Theyve upped my menapur so fingers crossed this will do something. Have another scan tomorrow..Thanks for all of your kind words and thoughts...

Feline Freak how are you honey..has that nasty AF showed up..hope not!!

Katie..thanks hun..thats my problem im a worry wart...    

EmilyJB..great news on the swabs...one less hurdle for you..

Nikki..you ok??

Well that all from me will see you later xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

loobylu

Just wanted to send u lots of    for ur follies and ur scan tomorrow

 that the increased dosage will have helped!

Best wishes
Emilyx

 to all


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

What a horrid start to the week, (weatherwise), after such a fab w/e! We left for Darlington on Friday morning, (DH was racing his Jag at Croft Circuit) and travelled up in glorious sunshine, even getting a bit of sunburn! Saturday was lovely too, but travelling back home Saturday evening, the weather was horrid and rained virtually the whole time. Then yesterday, back to the glorious sunshine! That's the one thing I hate most about the british weather, no 2 consecutive days are the same! Oh well!

Well Dh's 1st day at work and ooops, he was 30mins late! His parents had taken him, so that he can come home in his new company car and coz the weather was so bad on the motorway, the traffic was a nightmare! I can imagine the atmosphere in the car, so am glad I wasn't there!! Think I can see an earlier than anticipated departure for the rest of the week!!

Hi *FF* - Yes - DH gets a company car, but not me  - but as before I'll be insured to drive it  Not sure yet what car he'll be coming home in, could be a Jag, as before or a Land Rover!! Sorry to hear about the BFN and hope it was just coz it was too early! A pampering at the hairdresser's is always a good way of making you feel better! So hope it worked?

Hi *CPJ's* - Sorry to hear you've been through the stress of Redundancy too. It's such a shock when it comes out of the blue! So yes, I am very grateful, as ages as it felt, that the wait for another job, wasn't that long!

Hi *Emily* - great news on your swabs coming back ok - hopefully you'll be able to start treatment sooner rather than later! Thanks for the congrats on the weight loss, so far!

Hi *loobylou* - glad the scan went ok and that tomorrow's goes even better!

Hi *Katie* - hope you are doing well?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Looby how did your scan go?

AF turned up for me so that tiny glimmer of hope has gone for me now!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Feline, sending you lots of   

pam xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh yes, how did the scan go *loobylou*?

*FF* - So sorry  turned up - really had everything crossed for you  

Tamsin
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ladies

Can i join in 

Just found out today start d/regging on the 1st june  cant wait!!!!!!

  to everyone going through tx at the moment

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

FF sorry to read that af showed up  

Tamsin hope ur ok and u had better weather today was glorious here 

Looby hope that todays scan went ok  

Emma welcome to the thread  for ur tx not long to go now sweetie

Katie catspyjamas and anyone i missed hope ur all doing ok

My GP is faxing a letter to our spec sec tomorrow so hopin to get an earlier appt than sept 
will keep u updated
Emilyxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi *Emma* - welcome to the thread and best of luck for 1st June - it'll be here before you know it!

Hi *Emily* - oh yes, weathere much better now - was glorious yesterday and will be again today, so say the forecasters! So had to dig out come summer clothes last night! No sure the world is ready for my legs just yet, but hey ho!! Here's hoping that appt comes through earlier!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Girls,
I'm new to IVF, Husband got some inhertence money, so we have decided to start IVF after 3 years trying for our 2 baby, Last year I had 8 months clomid and 2 failed iui's.After 8 months break from tx, we are now ready to begin again.I have chosen a clinic near to me, but they also deal with the bridge clinic in London. I have not had my consultation yet as still waiting for the money to clear ( don't want to jinx anything). So that's me...
Hope to hear from you guys soon. Before I go is nyone having there treatment at Shirley Oaks.
Love 
The Mouse


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone

Emily-Hope you get your appt soon, gps are a nightmare, dont think they understand how urgent we need these things 

Tamsin-know the feeling trying to find suitable shoes for work, need to slap the old st tropez on tonight me thinks 

Marshamouse-Welcome, im a newbie to this thread too, lucky you with the inheritance money  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Where is everyone? Hope you are all ok my lovelies...

Went for yet another scan today and I now have 4 follies up to size and another 26 (yes 26!) between 10mm and 18mm. The clinic is aiming for EC on wednesday so im hoping that a few of the other little follies have a growth spurt by wednesday. Waiting for my bllod results now as if im hypo stimulating they want me to coast for a while...he he nothing is ever simple is it??/

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Hope that u all had a lovely weekend

Just wanted to say  to loobylu for EC on wednesday
Hope the blood results are ok
r u drinking loads a water lol

Love to everyone
Emilyxx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello...
          God luck loobylu, for weds, really hope it goes your way. Also did you used to post on the iui chat, It's only I used to over to them last year. 
Love The Mouse xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all...its def game on for wednesday..bloods came back as 10,000 whatever that means 
Got to be at the hops for 6.30 as apparently they have to do it 36 hours after you hcg shot..didnt know that. DF is freaking out about having to do his stuff that early in the morning..men eh?!??!?


Marsha Mouse..yes I did honey...never quite got to IUI though as the clomid irritated my endo..That all feels like years ago now..its been a rough year but really hoping it our time now xxxx

Emily..am drinking about 2-3l a day...feel like a fish hehe...

Hows everyone else today?? Meant to ask..is anyone else at the Piory? Cant get on teh ICSI thread unfortunately..something about my java scripting?!?!
xxxx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello,
Well that's us on our way.....
Told my GP to write me a referral letter yesterday, So we are justing waiting for Mr Booker to get back to us. I can't believe it. Within a month we could be starting our IVF. I'm exited but the same time scared, as this is it, if this does not work then that's it, But we have a beautiful little girl, so we know we are very lucky.
Hope everyone else is keeping ell.
Love The Mouse.
P.S
Louby, how are you honey, hope it all went well for wednesday, let me know how you are. xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just popped in to say hi.[br]Posted on: 23/05/06, 07:59Sorry not posting here much - Im on nights at the mo and so when I am on FF its mainly to moderate! Things ok here although dh still not done his damn sample so referral is just stuck going nowhere !


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm sorry for not having posted here either much in the last few weeks.  I've been doing more lurking than posting these last few days.  I had my ec last Thursday, 13 eggs of which 8 fertilised.  I go back today at 11am for et and have an acupuncture appointment beforehand.  She's opening specially for me, but doesn't want to see me again afterwards as she feels its more important to get home and lying down.  An afternoon of T4 and doing nothing until Wednesday awaits!

I'll let you know how we get on.  I'm praying desperately that our fertilised eggs have been dividing themselves up.  Poor DH hardly slept last night, I think the enormity of what we've been doing has finally hit home!

Looby and Marsha, I remember talking to you both on the IUI threads!

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Ladies,

Sorry I've not posted in a while either, but work and home life have been pretty manic!
Can't believe my Initial IVF Consultation is only 2 weeks away. Sadly AF showed up last Monday, so dashed any hopes of us not needing the appt  DH goes for his S.A. on the Friday before...eeekkkk!

*CPJ's* - got everything crossed for you hon.....

*Nikki* - sorry you've been so busy hon  and haven't been able to get on her as often as you'd like. Go give that DH a boot up the butt....hope he sees sense and fulfills his part of the bargain soon.

*Loobylu* - how are things going with you hon?

*MM* - how are things going for you? - did your GP write that referral?

Hope the rest of you are ok....Emma, Emily, Katie, Pam??


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello girls,
Been a bit of a strange week or so, Yes doc did write my referal as we are going private. I found out yesterday my GP wont be able to supply my drugs on a NHS prescription. That did not surprise us though. It's always good to check this out, just in case some GP will do it.
Still waiting on the appointment to start IVF. Will ring them next week,
Hope all is well with you looby. xx
Cat's pj's. Yes I remember you, so your onto the IVF road as well. Hope you are well. xx
Big hello to everyone else, has any one got any news about where they are up to.
Hear from you soon,
The mouse Xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

DH did the sample this morning and took it in


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

i hope you dont mind me butting in, i have posted this on barts thread but thought i would also ask here, i have my initial consultation in July and wondered if someone could explain what stimming and downregging is (as i dont know   )

many thanks


Tracey


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Woohoo!! Excellent Nikki - well done Nikki's DH!!!!
Now just the wait for the results!

MM - hope you get your appt through soon hon...sorry to hear your GP won't fund the drugs needed  Worth checking though as you say!

Tamsin
xx[br]Posted on: 2/06/06, 09:11Hi Tracey - this link should explain things for you - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

hello ladies,
What a result... Rang the clinic to see if they had my referal letter, (still have not received it) but they had a cancelation for the next day. So off dh and I went yesterday, met with cons, very nice man, made us both feel at ease. said we can hopefully start next cycle YEAH!!!! can't belive it's all going on.
Hope you girls are all doing well.
Mrs Nikki,
is this your first go at ivf, glad your DH done the deed.
Looby
how are you lovely,
Cat's p-j's..
How's things with you, hope your well not heard from you hun.
Tracey..
Sorry I'm no good at what all the jargon is either, hope you find out.
Well that's me folks!  Hope to hear from you all real soon, take care.
Love The Mouse. xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Marsha yes its our first go at IVF so  but NHS so won't be up for a while yet!

Tamsin how you doing hunnie - you never say? !


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I dont often post here- normally i stick to the woking thread but i just thought i would come in and say hi to everyone!

Mrs Nikki, when do you start your first go?  I start at the end of the month and i just can not wait!!

Wising everyone the best of luck and lets hope all our dreams come true!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Bendy still waiting on a poss date/idea as its NHS waiting list!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Finally got DH's S.A. from Friday

Count = 21M per ml 
MOTILITY = 65% !! (and some ratio of 2-3 over 4?) 
Morphology = 26% (assume this is ok, as thought normal, was 30% or more?)

Apparently all normal and suitable for IUI or straight IVF!

I am sooooooo happy that our 'hard' work paid off and his motility has improved so much - was 25%, 3 months ago!

We're going to be sticking with our plan though and so keeping up the zinc, no hot baths, keep as stress free as poss etc. Just gotta hope my left tube is still clear, as if so, there *should* be no reason not to fall naturally!

Now onto Weds.... and our 1st Initial Consultation

Tamsin 
xx

*Mouse* - Excellent News on your appt - best of luck when you start!

*Nikki* - Sorry I'm doing ok, just relieved we got the results back and they are ok! When do you get your results back from your DH's S.A.?

*BB* - hey  to you! What's the latest with you?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Tamsin great news hunnie  it should be soon we hear back ^fingerscrosed^ our first consultation won't be for ages though anyway!


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

hello All,
  Where are you all...
Update...
Had loads of blood tests last week (HepC, blood count, rubella etc) all ok.  DH AND I went in for our chat to the nurse, all very nice, fully understand where and what we are doing. Start down grading on next period, (so hurry up aunte flo, never ever thought I'd be saying that) then by beging of august we should be having egg collection. OMG!!!! I can't belive we are finally on our way.
I hope all you guys are well.
Tasmin..  When do you start your drugs...
Bendiebird..  Good luck for the end of the month, how are you feeling...
cat'sp-j's.. Have not heard from you, are you ok, thinking of you. xx
looby, how ae things with you as well, not heard from you, hpe your ok. thinking of you. xx
well hope to hear from somebody soon,
Take care 
love The mouse.xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Marsha fab news, keep us updated sweetie [br]: 22/06/06, 09:17How is everyone since FF downtime? My 1st appt is less than a week away now!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Nikki just wanted to send some      your way hun 

pam xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks sweetie - keep going up about it one minute and down the next - nerves I guess!


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi ladies

can i join you?

I started down regging on sunday and my scan is on friday 18th august.

Nikki - good luck for you app next week 

looking forward to getting to know you all better

much love
suzi xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Suzi welcome, the more the merrier.  My appt is for NHS so I won't be starting too soon!


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Nikki

thanks for the welcome!

I see your from Notts, im from derbyshire/notts border!!

suzi xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

OOOOo fab you should pop onto the nottingham thread on support groups - we have monthly meetings.  Where you goign for your tx hun?


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Im at care notts.

ive been trying to find a Notts thread but couldnt find one, thanks for the info

love suzi x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Here you go hun

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58242.165.html


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Update....
My two embies are in. They went in last friday, My pc has not been working so have not been able to tell you guys. Feeling good. so will pop in again soon.
Love the mouse xx


----------

